# 2014 Felt AR1 vs 2014 AR5



## Rashadabd

Hey folks, 

SD or anybody else, can you tell me the real difference between the new AR1 frameset and AR5? I am particularly interested in weight, ride quality, and durability. I just saw these and I think the new AR bikes might be Felt's finest work yet and may be one of the best bikes out period right now. Well done Felt! Thanks in advance for your help on this one.


----------



## Rashadabd

For anyone else that might be wondering about how these two compare given that the AR1 frameset and AR5 complete bike with 105 are the same price, I found some info SD posted on another forum:

2014 Felt AR: Triathlon Forum: Slowtwitch Forums

Given that I prefer SRAM Force 22 over shimano and Reynolds wheels over the stock Felt wheels, the AR1 seems like the choice for me given the weight and finish. That being said the AR5 seems like a great deal for a complete bike at only 100-ish grams more weight.


----------

